# Do you sport a favorite type of undies?



## reaper (Dec 15, 2009)

Was wondering, what is the best type of undies for EMS? 

Boxers?
Briefs?
Thong?
Bikini?
Commando?

What works best for the field? What are your reasoning for it?








h34r:


----------



## resq330 (Dec 15, 2009)

Right or wrong....I tend to sport Boxers. B)


----------



## Sasha (Dec 15, 2009)

Boyshorts. No VPL. Comfortable.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 15, 2009)

boxers.


----------



## resq330 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Boyshorts. No VPL. Comfortable.




Wow wee!!


----------



## downunderwunda (Dec 15, 2009)

Commando, same reason Sasha wears boy shorts


----------



## blindsideflank (Dec 15, 2009)

i prefer briefs but with all that we do i have had some pretty huge tears in my pants, therefore i wear boxer briefs because they cover more of the legs as well so its a tiny bit less akward


----------



## Medic744 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thong, way more comfie than full coverage bottoms plus you never have to worry about getting a wedgie at an inconvient time.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 15, 2009)

www.webundies.com

boxers all the way, usually with some type of print on them


----------



## gonna_b_jedi (Dec 15, 2009)

Under-armor compression shorts, comfortable like boxers but form fitting the best of both worlds.


----------



## QSMITH89 (Dec 15, 2009)

I go with boxers all the way.


----------



## Tjfemt911 (Dec 15, 2009)

DEFINITELY boy shorts. love em. ^_^


----------



## R.O.P. (Dec 19, 2009)

reaper said:


> Was wondering, what is the best type of undies for EMS?



I prefer clean ones, hands down!


----------



## ZVNEMT (Dec 20, 2009)

used to go commando... until i split my pants front to back along the crotch seam.... luckily we were near my house and was able to change quickly.... now i prefer boxers... i like the hanes ones with the comfort soft band


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 20, 2009)

boxers - tapered so they dont wrinkle on the outside while im working.

but I must say that the under armor compression shorts are quite comfy.


----------



## skivail (Dec 21, 2009)

Guys, these things will change your life.  www.saxxapparel.com

The slogan for these things is "Balls and legs need some time apart".  They do their job well.


----------



## Trauma's Mistress (Dec 24, 2009)

Thongs   "every patient every call , no exceptions"  
  oh  wait ... thats   gloves/BSI    lol 


  But yea. Thongs all the time. i dont even think I own anything other than thongs  *checks drawer*    nopes.  All thongs and Gstrings.   lmao

 Those  wondering why I am so forthcoming (no pun pervs) with this info, is because I grew up in a house two older brothers, one military,  my dad was military, and  i have a lot of guy friends  ... so stuff like this doesn't bother me lol


----------



## Manic_Wombat (Dec 29, 2009)

Hanes tagless boxer briefs. Swing room without the hassles of itchy tags.


----------



## Micro_87 (Dec 29, 2009)

skivail said:


> Guys, these things will change your life.  www.saxxapparel.com
> 
> The slogan for these things is "Balls and legs need some time apart".  They do their job well.



Pretty Expensive for one pair of boxers....i mean i would give them a try, but for now i'll stay with my hanesB)


----------



## Trauma's Mistress (Dec 29, 2009)

Manic_Wombat said:


> Hanes tagless boxer briefs. Swing room without the hassles of itchy tags.



 Yea  i   cut my  tags out too.  They   are very annoying lol


----------



## Rob123 (Dec 29, 2009)

R.O.P. said:


> I prefer clean ones, hands down!


That's funny.
Someone once asked me what kind of boot socks I wear. I said clean but not necessarily matching.

Sorry off topic.


----------



## Manic_Wombat (Dec 29, 2009)

Rob123 said:


> That's funny.
> Someone once asked me what kind of boot socks I wear. I said clean but not necessarily matching.
> 
> Sorry off topic.



Off topic again, but ****ies makes some awesome long wool work socks I keep in my bunker gear just in case.


----------



## skivail (Dec 29, 2009)

Micro_87 said:


> Pretty Expensive for one pair of boxers....i mean i would give them a try, but for now i'll stay with my hanesB)



Expensive, yes. Worth every penny, absolutely.


----------

